# Maynard, MA Fall Herf



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

:chk* 'Phat's Fall Fest: Herf & BBQ :chk

*Planning another afternoon of good cigars, good food and good guys. The summer herf was a great time! Herfing in the crisp New England air promises to be even more so.

If you're reading this post, you're invited!

*WHEN:* Saturday, October 11 @ Noon - ?

*WHERE:* Maynard, MA

Please PM Your RSVP by Sun, Oct 5 (so I can plan the grillables)
_please send your e-mail address with the RSVP_

Additional Details & Directions will be e-mailed after receipt of RSVP

_Spouses & significant others welcome ... _


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I will escape from the wife this time... :ss


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

I smell a roadtrip!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

At the risk of jinxing things, rumor has it Al will be in the area the weekend of the herf ... yes, THAT Al! :chk


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> at the risk of jinxing things, rumor has it al will be in the area the weekend of the herf ... Yes, that al! :chk


​Attention!!!!

Due to the above notice ticket prices have just been doubled!!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

massphatness said:


> At the risk of jinxing things, rumor has it Al will be in the area the weekend of the herf ... yes, THAT Al! :chk


All NE Gorillas, wear Patriots gear.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

taltos said:


> All NE Gorillas, wear Patriots gear.


That's my normal attire... Might have to bump it up with a jersey! :ss


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

Go Giants!!!!


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

Its official I'm in. Get ready for this magic!! Notice the sweet hat

http://g.imageshack.us/img83/01010gb6.jpg/1/


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Well to me it looks like your cap is on fire...so that makes me happy!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Damnit I will be out of town this weekend...


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

phat herf v.3 the week before thanksgiving. it has been written, it is official

stearns


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

This is turning into a nationwide affair ... in addition to New Jersey's favorite son, Al, I found out ggainey from FLA is going to be up in this area that weekend, and it looks like Greg is going to be at the herf as well.

Everyone's welcome -- just shoot me a PM for more details.


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

Looking forward to herfing with yall.:tu


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Is Paul coming? I may not show up if he is going.  j/k


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

mugen910 said:


> Is Paul coming? I may not show up if he is going.  j/k


I just might have to show up at your house instead.:chk:chk


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

taltos said:


> I just might have to show up at your house instead.:chk:chk


And something representing me _*might*_ have to show up in your mailbox! :gn:gn:gn


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

mugen910 said:


> And something representing me _*might*_ have to show up in your mailbox! :gn:gn:gn


We seriously need to declare a truce. Two crazy Marines could really screw each other up and I am screwed up enough this week already.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Awww...I'm just kidding Paul...why would I bomb a Marine...I've never been accused of such a thing...


----------



## AdamC (Sep 20, 2008)

Hmm...Maybe I could come. I'm new here but its only like 40 mins away from revere. It's my weekend off from work.
(if i'm invited)


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

massphatness said:


> :chk* 'Phat's Fall Fest: Herf & BBQ :chk
> 
> *Planning another afternoon of good cigars, good food and good guys. The summer herf was a great time! Herfing in the crisp New England air promises to be even more so.
> 
> ...


I think it would be ok if you showed up...just bring a name tag.


----------



## AdamC (Sep 20, 2008)

Haha Name tag? I haven't wore one of those since the 3rd grade... :hn
How about I just say "Hi, I'm adam"? That works for me. Pretty easy name to remember. I doubt there will be too many adams there.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

AdamC said:


> Haha Name tag? I haven't wore one of those since the 3rd grade... :hn
> How about I just say "Hi, I'm adam"? That works for me. Pretty easy name to remember. I doubt there will be too many adams there.


Adam is invited.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Adam is invited.


Adam is in charge of door prize so he will be easy to spot.

He will be the guy handing out the 5 count Cigar Caddy loaded with a nice mild assortment of floral smokes from ISOM, Ronson lighter, Palio cutter and a bottle of single malt (12yrs minimum).

Looking forward to meeting you Adam. :ss

It is Monday right?


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> Adam is in charge of door prize so he will be easy to spot.
> 
> He will be the guy handing out the 5 count Cigar Caddy loaded with a nice mild assortment of floral smokes from ISOM, Ronson lighter, Palio cutter and a bottle of single malt (12yrs minimum).
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you Adam. :ss


Meeeee toooo! :ss


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Adam is in charge of door prize so he will be easy to spot.
> 
> He will be the guy handing out the 5 count Cigar Caddy loaded with a nice mild assortment of floral smokes from ISOM, Ronson lighter, Palio cutter and a bottle of single malt (12yrs minimum).
> 
> ...





dunng said:


> Meeeee toooo! :ss


Meeeeeeeeeeeeee threeeeeeeeeeee!!:r


----------



## AdamC (Sep 20, 2008)

I'll be handing out a who to the what?!?!?!?!? :chk


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

AdamC said:


> I'll be handing out a who to the what?!?!?!?!? :chk


You better order now if you haven't already. You want to make a good first impression.

No thanks needed for helping you through your first one.

Glad to help.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

AdamC said:


> I'll be handing out a who to the what?!?!?!?!? :chk


/\ 
.l.......:r n00b!!!



ahc4353 said:


> You better order now if you haven't already. You want to make a good first impression.
> 
> No thanks needed for helping you through your first one.
> 
> Glad to help.


You're my hero Al!!!:r:bn


----------



## AdamC (Sep 20, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> You better order now if you haven't already. You want to make a good first impression.
> 
> No thanks needed for helping you through your first one.
> 
> Glad to help.


order what? I have no idea what you guys are talking about.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

AdamC said:


> order what? I have no idea what you guys are talking about.


All the pieces of the door prize. You are in charge of that since your new. Get a guest list from massphatness so you can have one package put together for each person coming to the HERF.

I would think that a dozen of the pailos, cigar caddys and the ronsons and eight boxes of the floral cigars from an ISOM should do it.

Al

And the Scotch don't forget the Scotch for g-ds sake! 2 cases should do it I would think.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> All the pieces of the door prize. You are in charge of that since your new. Get a guest list from massphatness so you can have one package put together for each person coming to the HERF.
> 
> I would think that a dozen of the pailos, cigar caddys and the ronsons and four boxes of the floral cigars from an ISOM should do it.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't you feel like :BS if the poor guy showed up with all this stuff?

Man I wish I was coming to this herf. Sounds like Adam is going to do very well with all these door prizes! :r:r:mn:mn:mn


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Please stop scaring the new herfers.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Adam, ignore Al. He is from Jets land and is therefore screwed up in the head.


----------



## AdamC (Sep 20, 2008)

How old are you guys anyway??


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

AdamC said:


> How old are you guys anyway??


Depends on how you count... actual, mentally, dog years, etc. :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

dunng said:


> Depends on how you count... actual, mentally, dog years, etc. :ss


:r:r:r:r:r

At least two of us in attendance will have a sense of humor.


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

dunng said:


> Depends on how you count... actual, mentally, dog years, etc. :ss


Some of us are creepy old guys with beards. Come into my van, I have candy!!!!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> :r:r:r:r:r
> 
> At least two of us in attendance will have a sense of humor.


Yeppers, Bao and me!:chk:chk:chk


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

TRicker said:


> Some of us are creepy old guys with beards. Come into my van, I have candy!!!!


:r:r:r


taltos said:


> Yeppers, Bao and me!:chk:chk:chk


:tu:tu

No worries Adam...our range of age is pretty drastic from my young buck self to those still riding mules to work such as Vin.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Some of us are exploring retirement and still riding our first dinosaur.:ss


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Too much fun. Makes me wish I was still in Millis, MA.

Then again, it's in the 90's here, great Harley weather...


----------



## AdamC (Sep 20, 2008)

TRicker said:


> Some of us are creepy old guys with beards. Come into my van, I have candy!!!!


Well it is good for both of us that I happen to love Vans and Candy...


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

AdamC said:


> Well it is good for both of us that I happen to love Vans and Candy...


Sounds like you'll fit right in ...


----------



## AdamC (Sep 20, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Sounds like you'll fit right in ...


well the way he's making it sound...he'll be the one trying to "fit in" :r
just playing :tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

TRicker said:


> Some of us are creepy old guys with beards. Come into my van, I have candy!!!!


You never offer me candy?!?! :ss


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

dunng said:


> You never offer me candy?!?! :ss


See me Friday hehehe!


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

Wacco said:


> Too much fun. Makes me wish I was still in Millis, MA.
> 
> Then again, it's in the 90's here, great Harley weather...


Wish you were too, I'm bringin my bike, might be too cold to ride for a southerner like me.:chk


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

Looking forward to making it this time!!!

I'll bring the whipped cream and rental dancing girls. I'll make the arrangements... as soon as I ask my wife if it is ok.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Gargoyle said:


> Looking forward to making it this time!!!
> 
> I'll bring the whipped cream and rental dancing girls. I'll make the arrangements... as soon as I ask my wife if it is ok.


:r:r:r


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

Made it halfway to Massachusetts. My wife and I are relaxing in a motel in Staunton, Virginia. We'll hopefully be in Gardner, MA. by 5 or 6 pm tomorrow.:chk 

:hnDrove through rain for the last 400 miles though, and was thankful to be off the road.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

ggainey said:


> Made it halfway to Massachusetts. My wife and I are relaxing in a motel in Staunton, Virginia. We'll hopefully be in Gardner, MA. by 5 or 6 pm tomorrow.:chk
> 
> :hnDrove through rain for the last 400 miles though, and was thankful to be off the road.


Be safe greg...Ma isn't going anywhere so no rush!


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Sounds like a great time guys...Even if Al comes


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

I'll be there........................................on the cell phone, like last time if that's ok. I mean, I'd sure as ship rather be there in person....but,


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

We have arrived safely in Gardner, lookin forward to meeting you guys.:tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome to MA Greg - the sun is supposed to be out sometime toward the end of the week hehe.

I'm going to be at Vin's as well.....but he already knows that.....see you folks there.


----------



## AdamC (Sep 20, 2008)

haha one thing you will learn about Mass is that the weather will always changer whether its summer spring fall or winter...weather here sucks. (usually)


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

:r actually I love the weather in New England...


----------



## AdamC (Sep 20, 2008)

Really? wow I only like thunderstorms with lots of lightening and lots of thunder...only good thing about snow is driving in it...other than that I hate it. I need to move to FL :dr lots of lightening there...


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

I grew up in New England so it's a biased opinion.  I've been to Cali where the weather was too perfect which was a bit odd for me. (Not that it was a bad thing) and I've been to Fla where it's too humid. Personally it's the changing of the seasons that I love. :tu


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> Welcome to MA Greg - the sun is supposed to be out sometime toward the end of the week hehe.
> 
> I'm going to be at Vin's as well.....but he already knows that.....see you folks there.


Been here three days and saw the sun briefly twice, not much different than Florida lately.:tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Not to worry boys, wherever I go a ray of sunshine follows.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

ggainey said:


> Been here three days and saw the sun briefly twice, not much different than Florida lately.:tu


You missed it last week. Perfect weather..70s-80s and clear!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Not to worry boys, wherever I go a ray of sunshine follows.


:r

Can't wait to meet you sunshine!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

*Directions & info sent to everyone who had PM'd me their interest.*

*Always room for more -- just lemme know! :tu*


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

thanks for the reminder..gotta order cookies!


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok starting to get excited for this.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

TRicker said:


> Ok starting to get excited for this.


warming up the van?


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

did someone say thanksgiving herf? no? must be hearing things...

stearns


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

massphatness said:


> warming up the van?


You know, if I brought my Cintas truck down we could go mobile and just see the sights. Its got room in back for at least 10 lawn chairs once the rugs and linen are out. I also have my sirius radio in it!!

http://g.imageshack.us/img521/truck1ql2.jpg/1/


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

TRicker said:


> You know, if I brought my Cintas truck down we could go mobile and just see the sights. Its got room in back for at least 10 lawn chairs once the rugs and linen are out. I also have my sirius radio in it!!
> 
> http://g.imageshack.us/img521/truck1ql2.jpg/1/


Hey that's where I go shopping for my jeans!!! :chk


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Saturday's forecast ... sun with voluminous smoke clouds throughout the afternoon. High of 63.

* Steak tips & chicken breasts are marinating
* Clam chowder has been ordered
* Word through the grapevine is a special order of Italian sausage is scheduled for delivery


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Saturday's forecast ... sun with voluminous smoke clouds throughout the afternoon. High of 63.
> 
> * Steak tips & chicken breasts are marinating
> * Clam chowder has been ordered
> * Word through the grapevine is a special order of Italian sausage is scheduled for delivery


You gonna be there?


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Saturday's forecast ... sun with voluminous smoke clouds throughout the afternoon. High of 63.
> 
> * Steak tips & chicken breasts are marinating
> * Clam chowder has been ordered
> * Word through the grapevine is a special order of Italian sausage is scheduled for delivery


 Sounds good! **keeps his fingers crossed** I hope I can make it.


----------



## spectrrr (Sep 28, 2008)

Thought I was gonna be heading back to Ohio on Friday, but it looks like I'll be in MA a few days longer than I thought. Maynard is practially a straight shot out rt. 2 from Cambridge. Gotta double check the schedule tomorrow, but you guys have room for one more newbie herfer? :ss


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

massphatness said:


> * Word through the grapevine is a special order of Italian sausage is scheduled for delivery


Is that what happened to Jimmy Hoffa?:ss

Looking forward to getting together Sat! :tu


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

massphatness said:


> * tips & breasts
> * Clam
> *Italian sausage


No idea how to react/respond.

:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

mugen910 said:


> No idea how to react/respond.
> 
> :r


:r:r:r:r:r:r

I like Bao!

That is funny chit my friend.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

mugen910 said:


> No idea how to react/respond.
> 
> :r


I think we may have to give Bao a private room to eat! :ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

spectrrr said:


> Thought I was gonna be heading back to Ohio on Friday, but it looks like I'll be in MA a few days longer than I thought. Maynard is practially a straight shot out rt. 2 from Cambridge. Gotta double check the schedule tomorrow, but you guys have room for one more newbie herfer? :ss


PM sent


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> :r:r:r:r:r:r
> 
> I like Bao!
> 
> That is funny chit my friend.


Bao's a bad apple. trust me

stearns


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> You gonna be there?


Vin you gonna answer me?


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Vin you gonna answer me?


Maybe


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey guys. I will be thinking of yall on Saturday. Smoke a few for me, and know I am there in spirit.:tu


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

without hesitation greg!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

ggainey said:


> Hey guys. I will be thinking of yall on Saturday. Smoke a few for me, and know I am there in spirit.:tu


You're not going to make it Greg? Bummer, was looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

ggainey said:


> Hey guys. I will be thinking of yall on Saturday. Smoke a few for me, and know I am there in spirit.:tu


Umm well now I feel like an idiot. I just found out about your in-laws Greg...my condolences.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Is this a CS sanctioned event or a PUFF event?


I really need to know.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Not to worry boys, wherever I go a ray of sunshine follows.


:r

Will you put your little flashlight back in your pants?!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Is this a CS sanctioned event or a PUFF event?
> 
> I really need to know.


It's TripleM sanctioned...Mass-Mafia-Mofos.:tu


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> It's TripleM sanctioned...Mass-Mafia-Mofos.:tu


Can I be part of the MMM? seeing that i spend 98% of my time in MA???

pwetty pwease???


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

md4958 said:


> Can I be part of the MMM? seeing that i spend 98% of my time in MA???
> 
> pwetty pwease???


Need to ask the head honcho...You know the one with the cowboy hat. :r


----------



## spectrrr (Sep 28, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> It's TripleM sanctioned...Mass-*Mafia*-Mofos.:tu


I'm Sicilian, so it looks like i'll fit right in :ss


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> It's TripleM sanctioned...Mass-Mafia-Mofos.:tu





spectrrr said:


> I'm Sicilian, so it looks like i'll fit right in :ss


That's why I threw the TRIPLE in there...I'm Asian so we only know about Triads


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> Need to ask the head honcho...You know the one with the cowboy hat. :r


Yea, the one that Al likes to take videos of in the saddle.






:r:r It still kills me :r:r


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> Umm well now I feel like an idiot. I just found out about your in-laws Greg...my condolences.


Don't even think about it, George. No worries buddy, if you didn't know, you didn't know. Hope yall have a wonderful time of fellowship and cigars.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> :r
> 
> Will you put your little flashlight back in your pants?!


Look at this! A man who takes longer to build a humidor than it took me to build the Ark is bustin' my balls.

Go finish the doors.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

mugen910 said:


> That's why I threw the TRIPLE in there...I'm Asian so we only know about Triads


Does this mean that you are bringing the barbeque tongs? I didn't know about Greg's family until I read the last of this thread this morning since I have still been tied up with my mom's death. :chk:chk


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

taltos said:


> Does this mean that you are bringing the barbeque tongs? I didn't know about Greg's family until I read the last of this thread this morning since I have still been tied up with my mom's death. :chk:chk


Sorry to hear about your mom Paul. And your inlaws Greg

my condolences to you both


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

This is shaping up to be a great time guys!

The weather gods are with us, and all systems are GO! :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> This is shaping up to be a great time guys!
> 
> The weather gods are with us, and all systems are GO! :tu


Everyone must leave their PUFF attatude at the door. K?


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

Loading up my trusty nerd herf case right now!!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

TRicker said:


> Loading up my trusty nerd herf case right now!!


I'll be loading up my Curious George lunchbox tomorrow morning!


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> I'll be loading up my Curious George lunchbox tomorrow morning!


Hopefully not with poo to throw at everyone.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

gnukfu said:


> I'll be loading up my Curious George lunchbox tomorrow morning!


With banana Blunts?:chk:chk


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

taltos said:


> With banana Blunts?:chk:chk


u


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

I have the White Owl Grape, Apple, Strawberry, Vanilla, Pinapple and Peach covered. This will be a swell time!


----------



## spectrrr (Sep 28, 2008)

Who's bringing the Cremosas? :dr :dr


----------



## AdamC (Sep 20, 2008)

I pretty much have decided on what I am bringing. Just have to pack it up in the morning.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I still have the Swisher Sweets that I had at Vin's first herf. These have a little more age on them so they should be good!


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

Anyone object to me bringing a pipe to smoke?


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Nope


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Bao, since you have taken the position of being the Asian fall guy, a reminder, no starch on my shirts. This should get me banned.:r:chk:chk


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

taltos said:


> Bao, since you have taken the position of being the Asian fall guy, a reminder, no starch on my shirts. This should get me banned.:r:chk:chk


Oh man that hurts the feelings I don't have!

No mamma san here!:r


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Glad that you are laughing, don't want to piss off the triads,plus, you out rank me. Will be very happy to see you tomorrow. Paul:tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Bad news! I'm studying!!


Good news!! I'm gonna stop in a few hours to head to Vin's!!!


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm getting ready to pack up and head to Greg's then on to Vin's!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

10am hockey game then off to massASSness's house!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

going for a job to help make room for food and smoke!!!


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

I have to run a couple of errands and then I'll be there!


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

Well I just sent off Greg and Tim with a couple boxes of goodies for you guys to enjoy in my absence. I hope you guys have a blast!

Moe


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

MikeyC said:


> I have to run a couple of errands and then I'll be there!


great!



md4958 said:


> Well I just sent off Greg and Tim with a couple boxes of goodies for you guys to enjoy in my absence. I hope you guys have a blast!
> 
> Moe


Thanks so much Moe!


----------



## spectrrr (Sep 28, 2008)

headin out now, should be there around 12:30


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Gotta stick around with dad for a bit longer but I'll be there!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

When I left, the guys were sitting by the fire pit shootin' the :BS, smoking cigars, telling stories and enjoying each others company.

What a great afternoon with some of the nicest people I have ever met.

TONS of food, cigars, spirits and fantastic company!

Thank you, each of you, for such a warm welcome.

Vin, you throw a hell of a party my friend.

Grace, thank you for opening your home to us. You are a special person, Vin is a fortunate man.

Hope to see everyone again one day.


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> When I left, the guys were sitting by the fire pit shootin' the :BS, smoking cigars, telling stories and enjoying each others company.
> 
> What a great afternoon with some of the nicest people I have ever met.
> 
> ...


Damn, I wish I could have been there... I on the other hand just finished a great dinner and a nice walk with my wife and son...

Por Larranaga joined us.. yum!

Tim, thanks for the consolation prize, it was fantastic!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

It was a great party!! uhhhhhh........... at least that's what it sounded like when I talked to the guys (and Grace and Lisa) by cell phone this afternoon and evening!!


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

TripleF said:


> It was a great party!! uhhhhhh........... at least that's what it sounded like when I talked to the guys (and Grace and Lisa) by cell phone this afternoon and evening!!


 Scott, after meeting you today all I have to say is . . . I expected you to be taller. :ss

Seriously though, Vin throws a great BBQ. Thanks SO much to you and Grace for opening your home to us. I wasn't really happy to be the first to leave today but after 4 hours I had to go.


----------



## AdamC (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for poppin my Herf Cherry Vin.

I really appreciate everyone for helping me max out my humidor's capacity. Here's the proof of everyone's generosity. Now I just need to convince Schirin to let me get a new humidor. For now I'll just be keeping the overflow in a cigar box with a Propylene glycol soaked paper towel. 

Anyways, I can't thank you guys enough for your generosity, I completely wasn't expecting anything except maybe a shady van and some candy. Actually, I never did get any candy like was offered.

BIG THANKS you guys, I can't wait for next time.
Adam


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

MikeyC said:


> Scott, after meeting you today all I have to say is . . . I expected you to be taller. :ss


Now that's funny!! :r :r :r



> Thanks for poppin my Herf Cherry Vin.
> 
> I really appreciate everyone for helping me max out my humidor's capacity. Here's the proof of everyone's generosity. Now I just need to convince Schirin to let me get a new humidor. For now I'll just be keeping the overflow in a cigar box with a Propylene glycol soaked paper towel.
> 
> ...


Way to pop this guy's herf cherry!!! :tu Welcome to the CS Fam Adam!!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

now that was a great herf!!! thanks bro!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sounds like a Blast guys ! Wish I could of been there !!! Pics hopefully soon !


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

AdamC said:


> Thanks for poppin my Herf Cherry Vin.
> 
> I really appreciate everyone for helping me max out my humidor's capacity. Here's the proof of everyone's generosity. Now I just need to convince Schirin to let me get a new humidor. For now I'll just be keeping the overflow in a cigar box with a Propylene glycol soaked paper towel.
> 
> ...


Adam, you and your girl friend were wonderful company, it was fun to bomb you in person, plus saves postage. A suggestion would be to use either a piece of tupperware or a ziploc and put the surplus in there and use a small pc of sponge with distilled water until you get a new humi. You were the person who set the goal of 100 for your humi and we called your bluff and did it. Enjoy the cigars, hopefuly as much as we enjoyed your company. Paul


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

*HERF PICS!*

*Props to Francis (Spectrrr) who took some great shots with my camera. Hopefully, he posts up some of the pics he took with his camera as well.*

*This was an unbelieveable afternoon and evening of fun, fellowship and fantastic folks!*

*







*
This is me sporting the herf-wear sent to me by shvictor -- Steve, shortly after the initial round of grilling I dribbled meat juice all over the front of the shirt.









My better half (Grace) enjoying the festivities.









George (gnukfu) and MikeyC (Mike)









Al makes me look bad by bringing flowers ...









Paul (Taltos) in the foreground. Dunng (Greg) in the background.









We had a herf-wide culebras smoke ... Greg's stoked to have drawn the Partagas.









And he shared it with TRicker (Tim) ...









Mugen910 (Bao) was lovin' the Davidoffs: EAT YOUR HEART OUT, BEN STEARNS!









Grace fires up a Java ...









Schirin follows suit as boyfriend AdamC looks on with great love & affection.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

_more pics ..._









Gargolye (Patrick), Al and BlackIrish (Eddie) discuss puffing.









MikeyC offers up some flavored White Owls. (Note the swag in front of Adam -- he got his ass handed to him on a platter!)









DBall gets married tomorrow. In his honor, I fire up a 1950's era Havana No. 7 that Dan gifted me when I met him earlier this year. Never smoked a cigar older than me before. It was way mellow and smooth. Wrapper was piss yellow.









Grace chats with Lisa. George (gnukfu) has somehow convinced her to marry him.









Passing out Taboos as Al laughs in approval.









We ended the night around a fire pit.

*WOW! That was a great time. Thanks to all who showed and to Moe, who couldn't make it, but sent uber-goodies including cookies, canolis and homemade sausage!*


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Vin, thanks so much for hosting the herf today, it was so great to see that those of us who are friends on line are friends in person. No inflated personas in the MassMafia. Vin you and Grace demonstrated a simple elegance and honest interest in making strangers become friends by opening your house to us and caring if we had a good time. The generosity of folks that I had never met still blows my mind. I know that what I gave to Adam and shared with others did not come close to what came home with me. You and the other great folks at the herf convince me that the community will survive. You also performed a miracle, I hate being in a situation where I am faced with more than one or two people who I have not met before and I had an absolute blast, wish that I was still there. As an unrelated idea, I nominate Al as an associate in the MassMafia. Vin, these thanks are not enough and I will figure how to fix that. It is easy to figure out what true friendship means. Paul:tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pics. Now I'm crying......


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

*Great stuff guys!! Grace thanks so much for letting Vin have us over! It was a perfect day! Thanks so much for being a part of this guys and gals.

THIS IS WHAT CS IS ABOUT! *

Francis (Spectrrr)









Left to Right Ed (blackirish) Paul (Taltos) Greg(dunng) Tim(TRicker)









Left to Right Lisa (George's Fiancee) George(Gnukfu) Al (ahc4353) Mike (MikeyC) 









Left to Right Grace(Vin's gf) Schirin (AdamC's Girlfriend) Patrick (Gargoyle) Lisa (George's Fiancee)

















































AdamC is the one on the far right.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

TripleF said:


> Thanks for posting the pics. Now I'm crying......


Scott, you would have been very welcome and would have had a blast. Paul


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Bao - Thanks for getting a couple pics of Spectrrr in there. I didn't have any shots of him on my camera since he was the one using it all day.


----------



## AdamC (Sep 20, 2008)

I think my girlfriend got the only pic with me and a cigar haha. Thats alright. I had a great time sharing what I had...and I left with so much more. Thank you again everyone, for everything. We should all get together again for a night out. I've made some new friends and I'm sure it will last a lifetime. God Bless you all!

adam


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great pics guys. Thanks for posting. Looks like a great herf.:tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

taltos said:


> Scott, you would have been very welcome and would have had a blast. Paul


Thanks Paul!! I hope to make one of these in your area one day!! :ss


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Nice to see you wearing that shirt Vin...Looks like you guys had a great time..


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Moe...those canolis (sp) were amazing!!! Holy :BS


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> Moe...those canolis (sp) were amazing!!! Holy :BS


Im glad you guys liked 'em


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

Just got home and all I can say is my tongue is just not right!! Thanks for the great herf Vin, it was awesome to meet all the new people and see some old faces.Ok time for bed I'm tired


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Vin (and Grace), thanks for hosting such a great afternoon / evening!

Moe, thanks for all the treats and breakfast!

Tim, thanks for driving and the candy!

Everyone else, great to see you again / meet you! :ss


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Lisa and I had a great time! Great food, great cigars, and great company. It was nice to meet the faces that go with the names! Thanks to Vin and Grace for hosting a spectacular time!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Vin when you get comments like this,you did it right :tu


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice pics guys! Looks like a great time! :tu


----------



## spectrrr (Sep 28, 2008)

what a day! 

As someone new to cigars, brand new to CS, and virgin to herfing, I didn't know what to expect. I was amazed at the wonderful people that welcomed me in and shared their afternoon with me. The friendly spirit on the boards is equally reflected in person. Good people, just plain GOOD people. 

Many thanks are in order, and i'm sure i'll miss a few folks! Vin and Grace, thank you so much for hosting everyone and opening your house to us! 
Big thanks to Moe for canolis and other goodies, they were delicious! Thanks to all of the folks that walked up to a complete stranger (me) and shared some damned good cigars, I really wasn't expecting that! 

Thanks again guys!

Francis (Spectrrr)

PS: a couple pics from the evening will be forthcoming later today.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks like you guys had an awesome time. 
Thanks for sharing pics, it put a big dumb smile on my face.


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

Sure wish I could have been there. Looks like yall had a great time. Hopefully next year we can be with you guys.:tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ggainey said:


> Sure wish I could have been there. Looks like yall had a great time. Hopefully next year we can be with you guys.:tu


We thought of you more than once, Greg.


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

massphatness said:


> We thought of you more than once, Greg.


That surely means a lot to us Vin. I looked forward to meeting all of you, but it wasn't to be for now. I gotta say though, after what happened I look more forward to seeing all of you someday.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, that those pics look like a great time was held by all. Some way shape or form I'm going to have to make a northern run. Lot's of people up there I'd like to smoke with. 

Best wishes to all you couples looking to get hitched. I'm 23 years into mine and still wouldn't trade her for the world.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

shilala said:


> Looks like you guys had an awesome time.
> Thanks for sharing pics, it put a big dumb smile on my face.


:tpd: It gave me a big dumb smile too


----------



## BlackIrish (Jul 29, 2008)

AdamC said:


> Thanks for poppin my Herf Cherry Vin.
> 
> I really appreciate everyone for helping me max out my humidor's capacity. Here's the proof of everyone's generosity. Now I just need to convince Schirin to let me get a new humidor. For now I'll just be keeping the overflow in a cigar box with a Propylene glycol soaked paper towel.
> 
> ...


:tpd: It was my first herf, too, and I was overwhelmed by the generosity. The food was fantastic and bountiful (Grace -- LOVED the chowda!). Except for Gargoyle's fruity WhiteOwls, the cigars were first rate -- Vin even broke open a box of Illusione culebras. The company was warm and convivial.

I had to leave earlier than I wanted to pick up my daughter, but next time I'll block out the whole day, and bring a few boxes to hand out.

BIG, BIG THANKS!

Eddie


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

I can only hope my Herf in Nov. can meet your expectations Vin. Man that looks like a great time!!!!!


----------



## spectrrr (Sep 28, 2008)

but I do have to admit that I was a little disappointed that this guy never made an appearance, I was really hoping for some free candy


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

spectrrr said:


> but I do have to admit that I was a little disappointed that this guy never made an appearance, I was really hoping for some free candy


Hey Tim, you really need some rims on that van


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

md4958 said:


> Hey Tim, you really need some rims on that van


Priceless!

That van smells like Vin's father.


----------



## spectrrr (Sep 28, 2008)

left the camera (and chip) at the office yesterday. here's a few pictures from Saturday night. 


Vin showing his errm, well lets just not talk about that one 







a nice evening by the fire


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

You see that last pic, proof I'm a ninja!! I have the reflexes of a puma.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> I still have the Swisher Sweets that I had at Vin's first herf. These have a little more age on them so they should be good!


:r:r


----------

